# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Maintenance Plan >  بهترین تنطیم برای بکاپ گیری سیستم مالی

## undocumented

یه سیستم مالی داریم با دیتابیس SQL 2000
در قسمت Maintenance Plan ، بهترین تنظیم برای بکاپ گیری تنظیمات و زمان بندی چی بزارم که در روز حادثه ، برای ریستور کردن دردسر کمتری داشته باشم و کمترین اطلاعات رو از دست بدم

----------


## ali ghaemi

بهترین حالت بستگی به نیاز کاری شماست چقدر اطلاعات شما حساس است و حجم تغییرات در یک دوره زمانی چقدر است 
توصیه من اینکه که حالت ترکیبی از Full Backup و Differential Backup و Log backup  استفاده کنید
مثلا full  هر 24 ساعت ، Differential هر 6 ساعت و ....

----------

